# Does anybody still Surf Fish the Singing Bridge ?????



## fish gas (Oct 8, 2007)

I used to surf fish at the singing bridge about 12 years ago . With my job and kids , I kind of just stopped going fall fishing altogether . I now seam to have a little more time for my hobbies that I neglected over the year and thought about the great times we had fishing the surf at the singing bridge . Do anglers still fish for steelhead and salmon out in the surf there ? I know the salmon numbers are down from the good old days , but is it worth the trip ?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I see people fishing there once in awhile, but I only drive by once in a while. Nowhere near the Kings they used to get, there.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a place up north of Harrisville so I drive past there several times a year. It just depends on the time of year and what is running up the E. Augres. Salmon is pretty rare now in Huron but the E. Augres gets a good steelhead run. If there is nothing running there is not a whole lot of reason to surf cast right there.

J-


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I miss the fall steel there, haven't fished in a long time. I remember the guy that came up with the foam balls that guys would hook to they're rod holders to tell if you got a bite, and his girlfriend who was an awesome steelheader. She looked pretty hot in those camo waders and rabbit fur hat...I would have chatted and watched her reel in steel all day!


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I've only been a few times the hours before sunlight on my way to the lower AS. No fish seen caught.....


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Ralph Smith said:


> I miss the fall steel there, haven't fished in a long time. I remember the guy that came up with the foam balls that guys would hook to they're rod holders to tell if you got a bite, and his girlfriend who was an awesome steelheader. She looked pretty hot in those camo waders and rabbit fur hat...I would have chatted and watched her reel in steel all day!


Bill did not invent the foam ball strike indicators. As far as I know, the first person to do this was a doctor who lived up the beach and would throw lines in off his dock and watch them from the house. Bill did teach Linda how to fish that spot pretty well, bird dogged a lot of fish for her, and kept her in good spawn.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Can't forget Leapin Larry!!! He knew how to pop some fish there. You knew there were fish to be had if the orange VW bus was there.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

SJC said:


> Bill did not invent the foam ball strike indicators. As far as I know, the first person to do this was a doctor who lived up the beach and would throw lines in off his dock and watch them from the house. Bill did teach Linda how to fish that spot pretty well, bird dogged a lot of fish for her, and kept her in good spawn.


I watched her give a small one away since she had 2 nice ones around 10lbs. on her stringer post one time so she could keep fishing. Someone I was talking to at the time told me the story of her boyfriend. I personally didn't know either of them. I guess he sold them to the singing bridge store. Nice way to fish back on shore unless you didn't have a good rodholder and it fell over and you lost your rod to a fish:yikes::lol:


----------



## fishmark (Jan 1, 2010)

Last time I was there was a spring morning. Caught two steelhead at Van Ettan and stopped on my way back.
Set up a rod and had my back turned to a north east wind and was setting up a second rod. All of a sudden I was hit in the back and knocked under water. A huge chunk of ice about killed me. Grabbed my gear and headed for the truck. That was around 2002, haven't fished there since.


----------

